# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  هل من مرحب؟؟

## سندريلا الناصرة

*أنا عضوة جديدة

ان شاء الله أقدر أفيدكم 

هل من مرحب لي؟؟


أختكم..
سندريلي*

----------


## القلب المكسور

هلا والله اختي سندريلا نورتي منتدانا الحبيب 
وانشاء الله تستمتعي ويانا وانفيدش وتفيدينا 

تحياتي
المراقب القلب المكسور

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER] 
 اهلااا وسهلااا بيك خيتو معنا.. 

 انشااء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي .. 

 حيااكِ.. (5)

 فـ ـ  ـروته. .[/ALIGN]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلاً وسهلا بكي معنا ضيفه واخت عزيزه وغاليه على قلوبنا جميعا في هذا المكان الذي نتمنى ان يكون قد نال على رضاكم ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركتكم معنا ويسعدني ويشرفني انضمام اخت عزيزه مثلك معنى في طاقم المنتدى الذي يتشرف بمروركم الكريم عليه ونتمنى ان تطيب لك الاقامه معنا 
مع تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخت ... غاليه
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## سندريلا الناصرة

مشكورين على الترحيب

وان شاء الله أكون عند حسن ضنكم

وأرضيكم(5)

----------


## شجن

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

اهلين وسهلين بسندرلتنا

منورة منتدنا

واحنا في انتظار مشاركاتش الكريمة

وألــف مرحبــا ممزوجــة ..بعطــر الــورد ..ورائــحة البخــور..

----------


## سندريلا الناصرة

مشكورة أختي على الترحيب الحلو

والله يعطيك العافية

أختك..
سندريلي

----------


## الشـ سوالف ـوق

ياهلا اختي في المنتدى منورة بوجودك

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك

----------


## المومياءة



----------


## عماد علي

*أهلا وسهلا بمن ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك ... منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا سندريلا الناصرة... نفتخر بك عضوة ويشرفنا تواجدك الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية.*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه * 
**

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك** 
**كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتع**
**معنا*

----------


## دمعة المقهور

هلا اختي سندريلا والله كان انتي اللي ترحبين فينا أحنا الضيوف وأنتم اصحاب الماكن 00 المهم شرفتي ومتباركة برمضان ودمتي ---

----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*
*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*



*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*


*اختــــي*
سندريلا الناصرة


**



*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 



*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*


*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*




*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*


**

----------


## w_alwaheed

welcom

i hope that you will have a great time with us

----------


## malaak

أهلا وسهلا شرفت
شرفت والدار نوّرت

----------

